# portable corrals?



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone used portable corrals when camping? I am planning to camp with my girl this summer but am not sure a high line is the right thing for her. (we are both new to camping) She is not a fan of geldings. And if I tried to use a high line, unless she were separate from the boys, I dont think they would get any rest. So, since all my camping friends have geldings, I was considering a portable corral to keep her in. Thinking if she were close enough to see them easily, but too far to bite ( yup... not a fan of geldings...) she, the boys and I just may get some sleep. 
Has anyone used one? Are they pretty secure? ( she is very respectful of the fencing at the barn ) Do you make them hot? Use a solar charger? Any type work better than others? Any suggestions? I am very excited to be able to join my friends camping finally, but am very nervous about her being high lined.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I've always high lined or tied to the trailer. But the majority of folks on the big trail rides I attend use portable electric corrals. Most seem to be battery operated. And I haven't noticed anyone having problems with them.

Biggest problem I see with your scenario is your horse getting antsy, and possibly pushing through the wire in order to be closer to the other horses. You should probably set the corral up at the barn and let your horse learn what it is before trying it in the field.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Highlining works very well. You should always pay attention to which horses get along and position them correctly. If I go with friends and strange horses, I may put up my highline and they put one up for their horses. 

It's hard to get more than 3-4 horses on one highline anyway. You would need a very long rope and some way to keep it taught between the trees. The longer the rope the harder it is to keep it tight. Plus finding trees at the optimum distance apart, just never seems to happen. So I always come prepared to put up multiple highlines

I'd post some photos, But I had somebody steal highline photos I had posted on this site and use them for their product marketing, So I don't post many photos here any longer


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

depends what type of portable corral you are using. You can find some light weight metal ones and set up a small pen for her . they make the hot wire pens that could hook up to the 12 volt batteries . you could use some t post and field fence and set up a small pen , using zip ties to tie the field fence to the t post.


----------



## highline (Jan 13, 2016)

Another vote for the highline as the way to go. The best part of the highline is the horses can move around with quite a bit of freedom. My horses lay down at night on the highline. I tie them just long enough that they can reach the ground but not long enough they can step over their rope. I've tried other ways, but the horses like the highline the best. Not to mention...the cost of a good rope is cheap compared to some other methods.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just run wire thro the trees, the trailer, using pieces of garden hose and staples and hook the 12v charger to the truck or spare battery.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

The 4 state parks that we ride at do not allow portable corrals and campers can and will be asked to leave if they are in use. These parks have high line poles in place at all camp sites.

I would ask the places that you plan on camping what their policy on portable corrals is.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Have you looked at the HiTie system? I've been thinking about it.

https://www.easycareinc.com/Other_Products/hitie.aspx

Can any one anyone share their experience with it? It looks great, if it can deliver all it promises.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

*Question*

I am going to throw this out there, if your horse doesn't get along with other horses why would you take her into the back country with other horses? Horse packing requires a been there/ done that, steady eddie kind of horse. Not one that can potentially create problems.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

6gun Kid said:


> I am going to throw this out there, if your horse doesn't get along with other horses why would you take her into the back country with other horses? Horse packing requires a been there/ done that, steady eddie kind of horse. Not one that can potentially create problems.


Camping up north maybe different then what you think. We don't "pack" or go to the back country. many people just camp for a weekend and go on simple trail rides.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We rarely have established horse camps. Most camping in the west is Primitive Dispersed camping. Which basically means there are no rules other than good manners and respecting the land. 

There is rarely an improved containment system. ( hitchen rail, corrals, or poles to highline to) So if we are in the forest, We put up a highline, using tree savers to prevent damage to the trees and long enough highline to keep the horses away fro the tree root system

If we are in a desert area, It usually means using something like the HiTies ( which I like) or running a highline between two trailers. But I really try to not tie anything to my trailer, Because I will feel the horses moving all night if I do.

It's hard to get fence post set up in rocky ground and dry desert areas have poor grounding for Hot Wires. In the mountains, I've had too many, Deer/Elk/Moose wander through camp and get caught in the hot wires and pull everything down when they get zapped.

So my horses get high lined at night. Often hobbled during the day when I can see them.


----------

